# Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater Installation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater Installation*

So the wiring connections, including polarity look exactly like what Dan
has posted at http://www.envirokarma.org/ev/gallery/090301_final_assy00b.htm
When I take the large diode out, it works fine. The KTA diagram and
description reference an "alternate diode" which is reversed (polarity) in
the same place in the circuit. It does not say how to determine which diode
is supplied, but, dead short with the diode in as shown, normal current
operation without it=what does the diode add to the finished product?
Thanks-
Michael B



> David Chapman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Sounds like you wired the contactor/relay into a dead short loop. Check
> > your connections. Dach.
> ...


----------

